# Mount a multi-tool on your bike?



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

So I really like the idea of having a small multi-tool mounted somewhere discreetly on my bike in a way that's fairly easy to use and then re-mount. I don't ride with a pack and I tend to forget to toss a tool in my pocket on quick, local rides, a tool that's always with my bike would solve the problem. Obviously Specialized had done this with their "Swat" tools but I'd prefer not to use their bottle cage and the tool itself seems a bit overpriced. I know saddle bags are another obvious choice but all I want to transport is a small multi-tool.

Ideally, I'd love to mount the tool to my saddle rails but I'm open to other ideas. I have a steel hardtail so definitely some options for mounting stuff. 

Anyone have some neat DIY solutions?


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

Topeak Ninja series


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I cut a piece off of an old tube, stapled one end shut, cut a flab on the other end, stuffed my tool inside, and strapped it to my bike with a velcro strap. Currently I have a similar bag for my CO2/tire lever, and strap a tube and both pouches all together with battery straps. The rubber tubes prevent any slipping, and I found a place on my bike that stays clean, and is unobtrusive. Cost, nearly zero.


----------



## BT180 (Jun 2, 2008)

It's not a DIY, but i'm loving my Synchros Matchbox Tailor Cage

Integrated bottle cage, pump and multi-tool:


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Maybe a small top tube bag. If you don't like that route, you could try something like a Revelate Jerry Can, which goes right in front of the searpost in the top tube, or a Revelate feedback. Their actual tip tube bags are huge. (I have one, a Gas Tank. Nice, but sounds like that is not what you want).


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Awesome strap works great and is pretty cheap.


----------



## Enurjetik (Apr 24, 2007)

Travis Bickle said:


> I cut a piece off of an old tube, stapled one end shut, cut a flab on the other end, stuffed my tool inside, and strapped it to my bike with a velcro strap. Currently I have a similar bag for my CO2/tire lever, and strap a tube and both pouches all together with battery straps. The rubber tubes prevent any slipping, and I found a place on my bike that stays clean, and is unobtrusive. Cost, nearly zero.


This, good sir, is an ingenious solution to a problem I have been struggling with. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

Not exactly a multi-tool, but I’ve found the Syntace X-Fix to be very convenient. I don’t carry normal multi-tool during shorter local rides anymore. X-Fix has 4mm and 5mm hex and thats all I need to make quick adjustments on the trail. It’s super fast to take out and stash away.


----------



## SunnyRidge (Jul 3, 2016)

That is exactly what i do, but without stapling it shut. I velcro it under my saddle via rails and sometimes forget i have it there. Just a week ago when i was climbing, my derailleur cable disconnected and luckily i had my multitool with me.



Legbacon said:


> I cut a piece off of an old tube, stapled one end shut, cut a flab on the other end, stuffed my tool inside, and strapped it to my bike with a velcro strap. Currently I have a similar bag for my CO2/tire lever, and strap a tube and both pouches all together with battery straps. The rubber tubes prevent any slipping, and I found a place on my bike that stays clean, and is unobtrusive. Cost, nearly zero.


----------



## fmendes (Jun 25, 2016)

Fix it Sticks is great. Discrete on the bike and very easy access. They don't likely fall on the trail, unless you hit something that will knock them off.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HD5QXZA/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Now I'm having problems with my new Rocky Mountain Instinct, as the tube where the bottle cage is mounted is kind of flat at the top, requiring use of spacers and longer screws to prevent the tool from rubbing the frame. Assembly got less elegant.

I use this along with a Blackburn Airstik pump.


----------

